# trauma



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Hello again! Another update to the Trauma Information Pages website has just been posted on the net. This email announcement is being sent to over 3800 subscribers. Please visit the newly updated site at: http://www.trauma-pages.com There is a special new online article posted with this update: ** Bessel van der Kolk and Onno van der Hart's article, on the Articles page: "Pierre Janet and the Breakdown of Adaptation in Psychological Trauma." This article, first published in 1989, focuses on dissociation and its disruptive effects on memory processes, and fits well with other articles on the site. ** For this update, over 40 new links were added. Most of these are on Page 6-1, 6-2 and 4; additional new links also on Pages 6-4 and 5. Page 6-1 includes several new links to PDF articles, and Page 6-2 has a new (short) section of links on genetics and mental disorders. All newly added links will be marked 'New' through November. As usual, broken links were repaired or removed. ** As always, several new books have been listed on the Bookstore page. I expect to update the site again in January 2004. Remember that if your email address changes (or if you choose to leave this list) you can make those changes yourself. Just visit the 'Updates' section on the Trauma Pages' main page -- http://www.trauma-pages.com/index.htm#UPDATES -- where you can unsubscribe an old email address, and subscribe your new address. Please enjoy re-visiting the newly updated Trauma Pages website! Best, david ======================================================================= - Email: dvb###trauma-pages.com David Baldwin, PhD 541 686 2598 - - Trauma Information Pages website: http://www.trauma-pages.com/ - - Regular mail: PO Box 11143 Eugene, Oregon USA 97440-3343 - =======================================================================To be removed from the Trauma Pages Updates mailing list, just click on the link below . http://www.trauma-pages.com/cgi-bin/subscr...1###comcast.net


----------

